# hp-uiscan installed with hplip



## maurizio (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello all,
I reinstalled hplip on my  freebsd 12.1. I got a new element inside the menu of my xfce desktop: hp-uiscan under "Application->Other".
When I click on it, I get this error: "Failed to execute command "/usr/bin/hp-uiscan". Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/hp-uiscan" (No such file or directory) "
What is hp-uiscan? Why was a new element "hp-uiscan" created inside the menu if no file is linked to it?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 25, 2020)

maurizio said:


> I get this error: "Failed to execute command "/usr/bin/hp-uiscan". Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/hp-uiscan" (No such file or directory) "



Thats a bug. The path is for Linux set. Go to file /usr/local/share/applications/hp-uiscan.desktop, change line `Exec=/usr/bin/hp-uiscan` to `Exec=/usr/local/bin/hp-uiscan`, eventually file a bug report.



maurizio said:


> What is hp-uiscan?


Run in terminal `hp-uiscan`, find out. 



maurizio said:


> Why was a new element "hp-uiscan" created inside the menu if no file is linked to it?


When print/hplip was installed the hp-uiscan.desktop file has been installed, xfce reads /usr/local/share/applications/*.desktop files and creates menu entries:






						howto:customize-menu [Xfce Wiki]
					






					wiki.xfce.org
				




The wrong path (link) results because the program is ported from Linux.


----------

